# ISO Giant shrimp cooking



## advoca (Jan 7, 2007)

I can buy frozen peeled uncooked giant shrimps in my supermarket. They are about six inches long and about one inch in diameter at the thick end. But what is the best way to cook them?

All my attempts so far result in the shrimps being somewhat tough, about the same consistency as good quality steak. 

Help, please.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 7, 2007)

I think the problem you're having is that they are frozen PEELED.  I buy absolutely HUGE frozen shrimp here all the time, but always with the shell on.  I think that once they're peeled & then frozen they dehydrate quickly while in the frozen state.  The shell helps to protect against this.  None of the large ones I've purchased frozen - but with shell on - have ever turned out tough.

However, regardless of the state in which you buy them, try cooking them rather quickly in just a little oil (I use extra-virgin olive oil) until just pink & then proceed with whatever recipe you're using to cook them through.  If you're cooking them ahead of time, add a dash or 2 of broth or white wine & let them simmer a minute or 2 in that before setting them aside.

I don't know if this will help, but it's worth a try.  Again, I think you're better off, if it's possible, to purchase large frozen shrimp with the shell on.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2007)

The primary reason shrimp ends up tough, regardless of size, is overcooking.  

Shrimp cooks very quickly.  You can tell how they are cooking by the change in the nature of the flesh.  When shrimp are raw, they are a pearly white.  As the become cooked, the pearly white changes to a snow/milk white.  Keep an eye on the area near the thick end where the vein was.  That's the last part to be cooked.  When that changes over, STOP!  Cooking it a little extra, "just to be on the safe side" will ruin the shrimp.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2007)

I had some not long ago and they were wonderful. They were butterflied quickly sauteed then put back on their shell and served with a mild garlic lemon butter and chopped parsley almost lobster style.

Quick cooking is the key.

kadesma


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 7, 2007)

sounds like I am just repeating everyone, but quick cooking is the key. If you are too worried, just butterfly, brush with oil, and throw on the grill for like 3 min a side, remove and cover. A good sized shrimp/prawn should be cooked like medium well at the most in order to remain tender and juicy. Steaming is also an option.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 10, 2007)

What Tattrat said--butterfly and grill. Don't overcook.


----------



## rickell (Jan 10, 2007)

Large shrimp butterfly and clean them. 
mix together, bread crumbs, flaked crab meat,
scallions, garlic, some mayo enough to create
a moist stuffing, lemon juice, and a bit of cheese.

fill the butterfly opening with the stuffing.  bake in a greased dish just
until the stuffing is cooked shouldn't be long depending
on how many and how close the shrimp are together in the 
dish.   the shrimp too should be done, be careful not to bake to long
or the shrimp will be tough.

making me hungry i have not made this is awhile but my
family loves it.

happy cooking


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 10, 2007)

Rickell - I do something similar.  Just got tired of "stuffing" the shrimp.  I use individual oval casserole dishes per serving & put a layer of butterflied jumbo shrimp in the bottom & then just layer the crabmeat stuffing on top of them.  This way no bother with individual stuffing, & all the stuffing is easily accessible - shrimpless or not!


----------



## rickell (Jan 10, 2007)

breezy, i am going to have to go get some shrimp i think i might
do that for diner tomorrow.  can't wait.


----------

